# hunting small



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

So are single bands (tbg or natural latex) efficient hunting bands? Thoughts?


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Kinda depends what you're hunting and how good a shot you are. If you're knocking down invasive birds like mynahs (or whatever your local is) at close-ish range, sure.
If you're hunting armadillo and you're not a great shot....not so much.
Likewise if you're drawing to the cheek then it's one thing, if you're shooting butterfly ...

For me personally I think single bands are ok for small birds and rats (and hornet's nests in the summer).

I've seen people hunt rabbit sized game with strong storebought tubes... I'd be starting to feel under bowed if I was going after rabbits with anything short of some SERIOUS draw weight on it.

Bill Hayes shoots rabbit with single bands in one of his videos, but Bill Hayes shoots bottle caps and cards and matchsticks and other ridiculous little targets so he can probably shoot with lighter gear than most of us.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

I hear that 100 percent and yea. Like rabbit and stuff to the cheek 10mm ammo. Bill hays has pulled off some crazy stuff so im not surprised he would be able to hunt rabbit with single bands.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Try the ******* power test.

If your rig will penetrate a steel can, you should have plenty of power for hunting


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

SonoftheRepublic said:


> Try the ******* power test.
> 
> If your rig will penetrate a steel can, you should have plenty of power for hunting


Just out of curiosity... does it need to penetrate both sides of the can for the test and is the test done at the range you think most of your shooting will be done ?, lets say 20 yds ?

Just curious.

wll


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

I hunt and ONLY use 1 inch straight cut singles TBG, with a 35" draw and using m8 hexnuts I hunt pigeons, doves, rabbits, hares and ducks...all head or neck shots!


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

wll said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Try the ******* power test.
> ...


Well, my take on this would be, penetration on one side is plenty sufficient. One must also be aware that fast-moving smaller steel ammo will often penetrate more easily . . . perhaps even both sides. However, it should be noted that even a good deep dent with bigger slower ammo is a good indicator of the "blunt-force-trauma" phenomena. Steel cans are tough! Imagine your prey subjected to either result and the killing power becomes apparent.

And yes, the test should be done at the range/distance you plan to engage the prey at.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I have killed some pretty large vermin without ever penetrating them fully. Fact is a 36, 44 or 50 caliber lead ball hitting a critter in the head or the bolier room does net need penetration IF you have enough sped/trauma/energy. I used an old heavy gauge aluminum speed limit sign I found in a dump as a backstop for about 10 years. When I finally upgraded to a real catch box that road sign would have held about 2-3 gallons of water it was so dished in.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

2 or 3 gallons.. I can imagine that was wrecked.


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

wll said:


> SonoftheRepublic said:
> 
> 
> > Try the ******* power test.
> ...


my setup goes through both sides of a can which equates to almost pass throughs on a squirrel skull at the same range. you dont need a pass through on prey tho obviously, so maybe one side of a can is enough?


----------

